# Hi, Nuber here. ;-)



## HeathyrFeathyr (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes, I'm a nuber to UberEats/UberXL. I've been driving for about 3-4 weeks now. Still getting the hang of it. Tonight I took a delivery request and headed to the restaurant. In the delivery notes it mentioned where to park. I get to where I believe the note was saying to park. Keep in mind this area is in downtown campus crazy area. I park thinking I can easily find the place and get out. I look around and don't see it anywhere. I call the restaurant tell him exactly where I am and the guy can't give me proper directions. I guess the place was tucked in somewhere off the street. At this point I just want to get out of there. It was a non-stop night and I was on one delivery after another, plus it was promo hours! So, I politely ask him to cancel the order and give it to someone else that may know the area better. He says, ok, and we hang up. I take off in the opposite direction and see it's still trying to navigate to that restaurant. I call them back and asked if they canceled it? He replies, "I can't you'll have to cancel it and you need to call the customer." I told him I couldn't call the customer because the customer # doesn't show up until I say I've got the food in my possession. He says there is nothing he could do about it and hung up. I tried shutting my phone off, I rebooted it...now I know, but I thought I could get it off my screen. Lol I finally get home because I couldn't do anymore deliveries since this one was stuck in my que plus, I wanted to do a search and see what to do. Ultimately, I ended up cancelling it on my end. However, I'm really bummed now I have a cancellation rate and it wasn't my fault. How should've I handled this? Has this happened to anyone else? Thx for reading, I know it's long. Also, one day last week a restaurant kept me waiting for 18 minutes. A manager finally brought the order and was a complete a** to me when I told him how long I was waiting. I did end up calling him an a** and left. I'm not sure what to do in these situations. Please help, thx.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Welcome.

If you can't figure it out, then cancel. Optionally, also send a note to uber explaining the problem with the directions and restaurant.

Make a note to yourself of problem businesses and do not accept their requests in the future. A small cancel % is ok. Don't worry about acceptance rates. Worry about making money. Sometimes the reason you get these requests is other drivers already learned and pass them up.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

HeathyrFeathyr said:


> Yes, I'm a nuber to UberEats/UberXL. I've been driving for about 3-4 weeks now. Still getting the hang of it. Tonight I took a delivery request and headed to the restaurant. In the delivery notes it mentioned where to park. I get to where I believe the note was saying to park. Keep in mind this area is in downtown campus crazy area. I park thinking I can easily find the place and get out. I look around and don't see it anywhere. I call the restaurant tell him exactly where I am and the guy can't give me proper directions. I guess the place was tucked in somewhere off the street. At this point I just want to get out of there. It was a non-stop night and I was on one delivery after another, plus it was promo hours! So, I politely ask him to cancel the order and give it to someone else that may know the area better. He says, ok, and we hang up. I take off in the opposite direction and see it's still trying to navigate to that restaurant. I call them back and asked if they canceled it? He replies, "I can't you'll have to cancel it and you need to call the customer." I told him I couldn't call the customer because the customer # doesn't show up until I say I've got the food in my possession. He says there is nothing he could do about it and hung up. I tried shutting my phone off, I rebooted it...now I know, but I thought I could get it off my screen. Lol I finally get home because I couldn't do anymore deliveries since this one was stuck in my que plus, I wanted to do a search and see what to do. Ultimately, I ended up cancelling it on my end. However, I'm really bummed now I have a cancellation rate and it wasn't my fault. How should've I handled this? Has this happened to anyone else? Thx for reading, I know it's long. Also, one day last week a restaurant kept me waiting for 18 minutes. A manager finally brought the order and was a complete a** to me when I told him how long I was waiting. I did end up calling him an a** and left. I'm not sure what to do in these situations. Please help, thx.


Don't think you want my help, all I can help with is this.


----------



## HeathyrFeathyr (Jan 8, 2017)

grams777 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> If you can't figure it out, then cancel. Optionally, also send a note to uber explaining the problem with the directions and restaurant.
> 
> Make a note to yourself of problem businesses and do not accept their requests in the future. A small cancel % is ok. Don't worry about acceptance rates. Worry about making money. Sometimes the reason you get these requests is other drivers already learned and pass them up.


----------



## HeathyrFeathyr (Jan 8, 2017)

grams777 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> If you can't figure it out, then cancel. Optionally, also send a note to uber explaining the problem with the directions and restaurant.
> 
> Make a note to yourself of problem businesses and do not accept their requests in the future. A small cancel % is ok. Don't worry about acceptance rates. Worry about making money. Sometimes the reason you get these requests is other drivers already learned and pass them up.


Thanks for the advice, I guess this is just a learning process. You stated to not accept it in the future. I can't see what restaurant it is until I acceppt the ping. Do you mean accept it, then when I see what restaurant it is and it's a troublesome one, then cancel?


----------



## HeathyrFeathyr (Jan 8, 2017)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Don't think you want my help, all I can help with is this.


Lol, thanks I could've used some of that tonight.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

HeathyrFeathyr said:


> Thanks for the advice, I guess this is just a learning process. You stated to not accept it in the future. I can't see what restaurant it is until I acceppt the ping. Do you mean accept it, then when I see what restaurant it is and it's a troublesome one, then cancel?


No. You should see an address on the request - that is the restaurant's. Do not accept from that address. Ignore the ping, let it timeout and let it go to the next victim.

Avoid more than a few % of cancels. But just ignoring and not accepting is ok almost as much as you want.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Example - keep track and note the offending restaurants address - letting it time out in the future:










This is not a known problem restaurant but just an example.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Howdy and welcome, HF.
No advice here but like and think Grams nailed it.

I do suggest it will get easier and to relax. Ya can only do what ya can do. And seems like you are giving it your all.

LoL, really like "nuber" 2 funny.


----------



## HeathyrFeathyr (Jan 8, 2017)

grams777 said:


> No. You should see an address on the request - that is the restaurant's. Do not accept from that address. Ignore the ping, let it timeout and let it go to the next victim.
> 
> Avoid more than a few % of cancels. But just ignoring and not accepting is ok almost as much as you want.


OIC, got it. Thx lol..victim!


----------



## HeathyrFeathyr (Jan 8, 2017)

grams777 said:


> Example - keep track and note the offending restaurants address - letting it time out in the future:
> 
> View attachment 87975
> 
> ...


Got it, thx


----------



## HeathyrFeathyr (Jan 8, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> Howdy and welcome, HF.
> No advice here but like and think Grams nailed it.
> 
> I do suggest it will get easier and to relax. Ya can only do what ya can do. And seems like you are giving it your all.
> ...


Thx, Danny!


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

Why dont you figure out the restaurants exact location while NOT on the uber clock? That way you can learn where it is exactly and not miss out on a delivery.


----------



## HeathyrFeathyr (Jan 8, 2017)

Jbstevens88 said:


> Why dont you figure out the restaurants exact location while NOT on the uber clock? That way you can learn where it is exactly and not miss out on a delivery.


Thx, Jb, I hadn't thought of that. Maybe I will at some point. It's just I'm only in that area during deliveries. It's not too close to my home.


----------



## UEDriverMK (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm not sure where your from, but you can see if there is a city forum for your local area and can try asking in there. I've found Google to be one of my best friends out on delivery when i can't find a restaurant. Most restaurants have a street view on the Google map and i use that to see what the front of the place looks like. It's especially helpful if the restaurant is in a busy shopping center with 15 other restaurants.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

grams777 said:


> Example - keep track and note the offending restaurants address - letting it time out in the future:
> 
> View attachment 87975
> 
> ...


Yeah.. I'd stay away from that address also. Its known as ant hill.


----------



## HeathyrFeathyr (Jan 8, 2017)

UEDriverMK said:


> I'm not sure where your from, but you can see if there is a city forum for your local area and can try asking in there. I've found Google to be one of my best friends out on delivery when i can't find a restaurant. Most restaurants have a street view on the Google map and i use that to see what the front of the place looks like. It's especially helpful if the restaurant is in a busy shopping center with 15 other restaurants.


Thanks, I'm usually driving at night so that makes it even more difficult. That being said, I may try it next time.


----------

